# [663 SPOILERS] Itachi vs. Karin



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

*Location:* Alliance vs. Revived Madara
*Distance:* 20m
*Knowledge:* Karin has full; Itachi knows she is an Uzumaki and that's it.
*Mindset:* In-character
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
-Itachi is alive and sick.

Lots of people said Itachi couldn't beat the Spiral Zetsu Buddha Statue.

So...

Let it begin.


----------



## Jad (Feb 5, 2014)

_Karin_

Speed Feats: 0
Taijutsu Feats: 0
Genjutsu Feats: 0
Ninjutsu Feats: Chains of Armada, Sensor, Healer (regeneration)

_Chains of Armada_

Feats of Chains of Armada? Attacking a stationary Buddah. 
Speed of those Chains? None. 
Can Kairn accurately target and pinpoint them? She couldn't aim them at Spiral Zetsu before he closed in and landed a blow. Quite possibly she can't accurately control them as she did use the technique in a state of distraught.

Itachi in base blitzes her, she heals, and he goes for a shot that would knock her unconscious. Probably Karate chop her at the back of the neck and knock her out.

God, Karin is going to get massively overrated...


----------



## Alex Payne (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin's Uzumaki durability > Amaterasu as per canon
Sensing > Genjutsu
Uzumaki willpower and regen > Tsukuyomi mental damage
Chakra Chains > Kyubi as per canon and Kyubi is > Susano

GG


----------



## Bonly (Feb 5, 2014)

Was you nice enough to give Karin some lube before the fight or is Itachi going in dry?



Jad said:


> God, Karin is going to get massively overrated...



Sadly she is


----------



## Turrin (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin didn't beat the Buddha statue, she just destroyed some arms with her chains. So how does that relate to Itachi vs Spiral? In-fact literally everything in this chapter does not bode well for Itachi's chance against spiral:

- Someone is under the suit, meaning partner method between Spiral & X-Ninja to avoid Genjutsu
- Spiral overcoming the foreign Senjutsu Chakra of Orochimaru in a matter of moments; again doesn't bode well for Genjutsu
- Suit is durable enough to take point blank Water Pistols to the head w/ no damage to the person inside
- The small hole in the suit will likely close up next chapter, which means regeneration, which ultimately means if hit by Amaterasu the Suit can simply shed part of it that is attached to the flames and than regen
- Spiral being able to use additional Jutsu while controlling Buddha & Buddha being able to automatically fight/defend while Spiral does his thing, all makes fighting spiral more difficult

I mean literally everything in this chapter made Itachi's chances of winning dramatically less. But the take away you get, is man since Karin destroyed a few arms w/ one of the most OP abilities in the manga (Uzamaki Chains), i guess people were wrong about Spiral beating Itachi lol.

Anyway, as for the actual match up , to be honest I really haven't payed much attention to Karin until now, because she was such useless fodder before. So I'd have to go back and re-read shit, to find out if she can use Mind's Eye Kagura while in the middle of battle. If she can do that than she can predict Itachi's Dojutsu techs and protect herself w/ her chains ; wrapping them around herself as a shield or pushing them in-front of her as a wall, & than their is healing bite too which makes her a bit of tank against the standard techs. She's also decimate Itachi in CQC due to sensing and the massive amount and range of the Chains. She could also get around Susano'o by attacking from bellow w/ her chains and ripping Itachi out of Susano'o, basically the Gaara method, but improved as Uzamaki Chains > Sand. The problem is we don't know how long she can maintain those Chains, personally I have my doubts that she can use them for extend periods of time like Kushina (& probably Mito) could, most likely what we saw this chapter was simply a burst of hidden power Karin pulled out to save Sasuke, and is not something she can do more than once or twice in a battle.  Additionally because I think it's a power she just now pulled out or can't pull out frequently I don't think she is very experienced w/ using the Chains like say Kushina who could cast Kekkai Jutsu w/ her chains. 

Perhaps i'm wrong, but I don't get the vibe that Kishi wants Karin to be seen as equivalent to Kushina (or Mito), or up their with the top Ninja (at least not yet), just that she's showing a hint of that potential as a powerful Uzamaki. , You can say I'm underrating Karin, but I think i'm being more than fair, given her otherwise crappy feat, up until this point. 

However if she could use her chains for an entire match and was as skilled as Kushina with them, than she'd probably have a good chance of winning this match, I just truly do not believe that is the case tho.

But after this chapter it's very clear to me that Kushina (& Mito) > Itachi.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 5, 2014)

Wasn't it already established that new feats make you stronger than Itachi by default?

So, by that ever so flawless logic, all Uzumaki women are >>>Itachi.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 5, 2014)

Not enough  feats from karin for me to believe that she wins this 
her chains are only suitable against things that can subdue chakra 
Karin will get roasted by amaterasu 
or mindfuked by tsukuyomi 
itachi wins this low diff at most


----------



## Ersa (Feb 5, 2014)

The funny thing is there actually are people who will believe Karin wins this.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 5, 2014)

Itachi flickers and use a wildfire taijutsu blitz with a shuriken barrage followed by a partial susanoo arm smashing. She is liquefied as a result.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 5, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> The funny thing is there actually are people who will believe Karin wins this.



Where did you see that? I don't think I can describe how silly that sounds.

Karin is the new Princess of Solo.:blindkarin


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 5, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> The funny thing is there actually are people who will believe Karin wins this.



lel not happening
kishi loves itachi,, karin is not the fighting type anyways


----------



## Ersa (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll post their arguments, not listing names of course because that's rude 

*Itachi Hater #1*
Itachi is equal with Jiraiya and mostly likely a tier stronger then Karin and has the potential to be stronger then Karin but loses because of this match-up. You just want Itachi to win don't you?

*Itachi Hater #2*
Karin counters his arsenal.

Karin 10/10 no dif.

*Itachi Hater #3*
Fuck Itachi, he's one of the weaker Kages.


*Itachi Hater #4*
Karin is top 20, Itachi isn't even top 30!


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

alex payne said:


> Karin's Uzumaki durability > Amaterasu as per canon
> Sensing > Genjutsu
> Uzumaki willpower and regen > Tsukuyomi mental damage
> Chakra Chains > Kyubi as per canon and Kyubi is > Susano
> ...



Seems legit. :ignoramus



Bonly said:


> Sadly she is



I actually like Karin, too.



Turrin said:


> Karin didn't beat the Buddha statue, she just destroyed some arms with her chains.



Yeah. She tore it to shit and got past it. She beat it.



> So how does that relate to Itachi vs Spiral? In-fact literally everything in this chapter does not bode well for Itachi's chance against spiral:
> 
> - Someone is under the suit, meaning partner method between Spiral & X-Ninja to avoid Genjutsu



Not if the "Unconscious Yamato" theory holds up.



> - Spiral overcoming the foreign Senjutsu Chakra of Orochimaru in a matter of moments; again doesn't bode well for Genjutsu



Lol, Orochimaru.

It's a good thing Itachi never beat-

Oh wait.



> - Suit is durable enough to take point blank Water Pistols to the head w/ no damage to the person inside



It's a good thing Itachi doesn't have any attacks more powerful than Houzuki water pistols-

Oh wait.



> - The small hole in the suit will likely close up next chapter, which means regeneration, which ultimately means if hit by Amaterasu the Suit can simply shed part of it that is attached to the flames and than regen



Predicting feats before they happen.

Turrin, are you Jesus, mang?



> - Spiral being able to use additional Jutsu while controlling Buddha & Buddha being able to automatically fight/defend while Spiral does his thing, all makes fighting spiral more difficult



It's a good thing Itachi can't use Susano'o or use Jutsu alongside/inside Susano-

Oh wait.



> I mean literally everything in this chapter made Itachi's chances of winning dramatically less. But the take away you get, is man since Karin destroyed a few arms w/ one of the most OP abilities in the manga (Uzamaki Chains), i guess people were wrong about Spiral beating Itachi lol.



Pretty much.

I mean even when Spiral Zetsu made his debut on the Buddha, I figured any Akatsuki member or Kage worth a shit could tear his ass up in peak condition; the only reason the five Kage couldn't is due to their apparent condition. Case in point: Edo Hiruzen solos.



> Anyway, as for the actual match up , to be honest I really haven't payed much attention to Karin until now, because she was such useless fodder before. So I'd have to go back and re-read shit, to find out if she can use Mind's Eye Kagura while in the middle of battle. If she can do that than she can predict Itachi's Dojutsu techs and protect herself w/ her chains ; wrapping them around herself as a shield or pushing them in-front of her as a wall, & than their is healing bite too which makes her a bit of tank against the standard techs. She's also decimate Itachi in CQC due to sensing and the massive amount and range of the Chains. She could also get around Susano'o by attacking from bellow w/ her chains and ripping Itachi out of Susano'o, basically the Gaara method, but improved as Uzamaki Chains > Sand. The problem is we don't know how long she can maintain those Chains, personally I have my doubts that she can use them for extend periods of time like Kushina (& probably Mito) could, most likely what we saw this chapter was simply a burst of hidden power Karin pulled out to save Sasuke, and is not something she can do more than once or twice in a battle.  Additionally because I think it's a power she just now pulled out or can't pull out frequently I don't think she is very experienced w/ using the Chains like say Kushina who could cast Kekkai Jutsu w/ her chains.
> 
> Perhaps i'm wrong, but I don't get the vibe that Kishi wants Karin to be seen as equivalent to Kushina (or Mito), or up their with the top Ninja (at least not yet), just that she's showing a hint of that potential as a powerful Uzamaki. , You can say I'm underrating Karin, but I think i'm being more than fair, given her otherwise crappy feat, up until this point.
> 
> ...



So Karin who got kicked away like a stale piece of dog shit by Danzou can suddenly keep up with Itachi speed-wise? Since you didn't even bother to comment on that issue.

As for Kushina being stronger than Itachi, topfuckinglelno. As for Mito, maybe; IIRC, it was stated when Naruto activated Kyuubi Chakra Mode that it was the form that she could use. So assuming she had some decent Jonin-level Jutsu in her repertoire, then I would buy that she might be stronger than a sick living Itachi.



Kai Jr. said:


> Wasn't it already established that new feats make you stronger than Itachi by default?
> 
> So, by that ever so flawless logic, all Uzumaki women are >>>Itachi.



Lol, NBD.



Ersatz said:


> The funny thing is there actually are people who will believe Karin wins this.



I saw Bill Nye debate against a guy tonight who believes humans and dinosaurs lived together a few thousand years ago and that climate change is God's punishment on the human race.

No further comment.



Kai Jr. said:


> Karin is the new Princess of Solo.:blindkarin



Karin solos. 



Ersatz said:


> I'll post their arguments, not listing names of course because that's rude
> 
> *SuperSaiyaMan12*
> Itachi is equal with Jiraiya and mostly likely a tier stronger then Karin and has the potential to be stronger then Karin but loses because of this match-up. You just want Itachi to win don't you?
> ...



Do I win the prize?


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Karin didn't beat the Buddha statue, she just destroyed some arms with her chains. So how does that relate to Itachi vs Spiral? In-fact literally everything in this chapter does not bode well for Itachi's chance against spiral:
> 
> - Someone is under the suit, meaning partner method between Spiral & X-Ninja to avoid Genjutsu
> - Spiral overcoming the foreign Senjutsu Chakra of Orochimaru in a matter of moments; again doesn't bode well for Genjutsu
> ...


Here's where we're going to have to disagree. Itachi can beat Spiral Zetsu purely with Susano alone. Totsuka already proved it could absorb large techniques like Yamata no Orochi, and neither giant fists that Karin just fodderdized nor elemental jutsu way beneath the level of Kirin are going to even come close to effectively breaching it's higher forms. Spiral Man isn't going to fare much better against the Totsuka no Tsuigiri, not when it can cut Sage Enhanced Kimimaro bones like butter. Tsukyomi does the job rather well, too.

Now, if Itachi were more restricted, or if Spiral Man fights him by running away and abusing a stamina advantage, then sure Spiral Man will win. But in a straight up fight? Magenkyou is too Hax.

And both Kushina and Mito die to Amaterasu, so let's not even go there.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2014)

Danzo already blitzed Karin. Buddha is slow as fuck. 

Itachi solos.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 5, 2014)

Mito can likely dodge Amaterasu if she has similar to Base Nardo stats in base since she has some form of KCM. Kushina however gets incinerated. You might have to be stronger then Itachi to handle dat wood.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Karin didn't beat the Buddha statue, she just destroyed some arms with her chains. So how does that relate to Itachi vs Spiral? In-fact literally everything in this chapter does not bode well for Itachi's chance against spiral:
> 
> - Someone is under the suit, meaning partner method between Spiral & X-Ninja to avoid Genjutsu
> - Spiral overcoming the foreign Senjutsu Chakra of Orochimaru in a matter of moments; again doesn't bode well for Genjutsu
> ...



Well, we know Karin already wasted plenty of chakra to heal a bisected Tsunade. Perhaps even the rest of the gokage off panel.

I guess Karin awakening her Uzumaki powers was sort of like Sakura revealing the byakugou. Kishi wanted to make both girls very strong despite their previous crappy performances. Sakura also didn't get the kage level vibe...and then she got byakugou. Kishi can change a character portrayal very fast if he wants to.

They are also both mainly supporting ninja so putting them against a fighting oriented shinobi like Itachi may not be so fair.

Still, those chains might just be able to restrain Itachi Susanoo which is his strongest weapon and Karin's chakra control may help her break free from his genjutsu. With her sensing skills she just might fighting with her eyes closed.

Overall I dare say that both Karin and Kushina have a rather similar feat by holding their own with their chains against a huge being but still need to show other stuff like Taijutsu or Genjutsu. Otherwise Itachi might just handle them in base with his Susanoo rendered useless.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> But after this chapter it's very clear to me that Kushina (& Mito) > Itachi.



Prime Mito, possibly... but Kushina? 

The former is still a stretch, though. Even though she was Hashi's wife, it doesn't automatically make her superior to Itachi.


----------



## Kai (Feb 5, 2014)

If you really want to question Karin's power, question her relevance and those of a similar degree. Her progression, whether for power or plot purposes, should be no more than the ones Suigetsu and Juugo receive. 

Itachi takes her to the bank and cashes out.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2014)

> Vice or Elia. Probably Elia, because not as vitriolic as a Vice post.
> Karin is top 20, Itachi isn't even top 30!



lol, ok, let's see

Karin makes the chains around her and made the barrier so she can be safe from any attack. After that,
she start attacking itachi with the chains, and since the chains > Kurama & Buddha + can attack from under the ground she will beat itachi's susanoo.

She already survived the lolAmatersu + she can know if she's under a genjutsu with her sensing ability!

After all she's top 20 and itachi is not even top 30! (LOL)

O.K, does that sound fair enough?


----------



## Bansai (Feb 5, 2014)

Sure Karin has no chance of winning against Itachi, but I'm shocked that people refuse to acknowledge Karin's new feats. A few weeks ago, some people said that part I Sakura beats Karin, and none of them seem to have changed their opinion at all. It's just the hate for Karin that simply doesn't let people acknowledge her or her abilities, no matter how many impressive things she does. What she has shown in this chapter was far more impressive than what Tenten, Ino or Mei Terumi did during the entire series.


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 5, 2014)

ITACHI DESTROYS KARIN!


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2014)

Amaterasu gg. Karin doesn't even has basic ninja abilities actually, so she definitly won't be fast enough to dodge it. This is an one panel.

GG Itachi solos


----------



## Vice (Feb 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Do I win the prize?



What? None of those sound like me at all.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 5, 2014)

Restrict Itachi to base w/ no sharingan and Karin tentacle chain rapes

:blindkarin


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2014)

Vice said:


> What? None of those sound like me at all.



This. None of those are nearly hateful enough.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 5, 2014)

Amaterasu is the only thing Sick Itachi has that can defeat Karin now. 

She blitzed and dismantled the mini-Buddha, then tanked a splitting Mokuton branch through her chest without even flinching. Itachi would stand no chance in doing such. 

Orochimaru openly stated it was the same power as Kushina's. Kushina blitzed and chained down 100% Kurama while fresh out of child labor, 9 months out of combat, and recently stripped of the beast (you know, the thing that's killing Naruto now- except twice as shitty (50% < 100%).

Do not underrate their power again you fucking fanboys. :blindkarin


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Amaterasu is the only thing Sick Itachi has that can defeat Karin now.
> 
> She blitzed and dismantled the mini-Buddha, then tanked a splitting Mokuton branch through her chest without even flinching. Itachi would stand no chance in doing such.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it was 10 months. @.@


----------



## Turrin (Feb 5, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> Here's where we're going to have to disagree. Itachi can beat Spiral Zetsu purely with Susano alone. Totsuka already proved it could absorb large techniques like Yamata no Orochi, and neither giant fists that Karin just fodderdized nor elemental jutsu way beneath the level of Kirin are going to even come close to effectively breaching it's higher forms. Spiral Man isn't going to fare much better against the Totsuka no Tsuigiri, not when it can cut Sage Enhanced Kimimaro bones like butter. Tsukyomi does the job rather well, too.
> 
> Now, if Itachi were more restricted, or if Spiral Man fights him by running away and abusing a stamina advantage, then sure Spiral Man will win. But in a straight up fight? Magenkyou is too Hax.
> 
> And both Kushina and Mito die to Amaterasu, so let's not even go there.


- I'm sorry but Totsuka has never shown the ability to seal unless it makes direct contact with the Shinobi in question. In-fact when making contact with the Yamata no Orochi itself, Totsuka did not seal it, only when it made contact w/ Orochimaru. So Sealing Buddha isn't happening; Itachi would have to hit Spiral directly with the sword.

-  Buddha would likely bust Susano'o. Yata Mirror only works on the principal of becoming the opposing elemental natura of the attack fired at it, which won't work when engaged by all 5 Elements at once. So that takes care of the shield and the rest of the force of the Elemental Blasts combined w/ Buddha's Fist (& whatever else Spiral can throw at it) stands a very good chance of busting Susano'o. Beyond that if Spiral is likely capable of using other powerful Mokutons like Flower Tree World (Pollen bypasses Susano'o's defense), Birth/Tree World (To ensnare Itachi from beneath Susano'o and rip him out via the Gaara method), and Wood Dragon to absorb the chakra making up Susano'o. None of this is a major assumption ether considering Spiral's ability to use Shin Suusenju; one of Hashirama's ultimate technique.

- Karin's chains are the same chains that bound the Demon Fox, even when Kushina was on the verge of death. Them being able to break through Buddha's arms does nothing to dispel the notion that Buddha is strong as fuck.

- The moment Spiral showed one of Hashirama strongest Jutsu it should have been clear he is out of Itachi's league. The entire team Orochimaru, being able to barely slip by him (not beat him) really does nothing to dispel that notion.



> And both Kushina and Mito die to Amaterasu, so let's not even go there.


- You should know by now that nobody dies to Amaterasu, let alone 2 of the strongest Uzamaki in the entire manga. Kushina and Mito could both avoid that by simply using Chains as a defense to block LOS, or in Kushina's case (Probably Mito's too) casting a Kyuubi stopping Barrier around herself and than attacking from underground w/ Kyuubi stopping chains. Kushina would rock pretty much anyone w/ that combo who is not in the top 10 strongest, which Itachi is not anymore. 



Arles Celes said:


> Well, we know Karin already wasted plenty of chakra to heal a bisected Tsunade. Perhaps even the rest of the gokage off panel.
> 
> I guess Karin awakening her Uzumaki powers was sort of like Sakura revealing the byakugou. Kishi wanted to make both girls very strong despite their previous crappy performances. Sakura also didn't get the kage level vibe...and then she got byakugou. Kishi can change a character portrayal very fast if he wants to.
> 
> ...


What you say is valid, but I just think we need to see more from Karin than a 1 Panel usage of her chains before i'm willing to believe she can step to Itachi, for more than a brief instance.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

Kai said:


> If you really want to question Karin's power, question her relevance and those of a similar degree. Her progression, whether for power or plot purposes, should be no more than the ones Suigetsu and Juugo receive.
> 
> Itachi takes her to the bank and cashes out.



Muu, the 2nd Mizukage, and the 3rd Raikage aren't even as relevant as Konohamaru's goggles collectively and there are still misguided individuals who believe they can beat Itachi more often than not.



Elia said:


> lol, ok, let's see
> 
> Karin makes the chains around her and made the barrier so she can be safe from any attack. After that,
> she start attacking itachi with the chains, and since the chains > Kurama & Buddha + can attack from under the ground she will beat itachi's susanoo.
> ...







Vice said:


> What? None of those sound like me at all.



That's why I said it was probably Elia.

And it looks like I was right.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Muu, the 2nd Mizukage, and the 3rd Raikage aren't even as relevant as Konohamaru's goggles collectively and there are still misguided individuals who believe they can beat Itachi more often than not.



Misguided by manga fact? Itachi's a mere shit stain infront of those two great men.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Misguided by manga fact? Itachi's a mere shit stain infront of those two great men.



Um, there are three--

Nevermind, IchLiebe. You know best.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Um, there are three--
> 
> Nevermind, IchLiebe. You know best.



I missed Muu, doesn't matter though. Itachi would lose to him too.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> I missed Muu,



That invisibility Jutsu is quite something, eh? 



> doesn't matter though. Itachi would lose to him too.



top lel


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 5, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Sure Karin has no chance of winning against Itachi, but I'm shocked that people refuse to acknowledge Karin's new feats. A few weeks ago, some people said that part I Sakura beats Karin, and none of them seem to have changed their opinion at all. It's just the hate for Karin that simply doesn't let people acknowledge her or her abilities, no matter how many impressive things she does. What she has shown in this chapter was far more impressive than what Tenten, Ino or Mei Terumi did during the entire series.



Karen now wins against P1 Sakura with chains restricted because she can self heal and has the durability to plow through multiple giant stab wounds.  She still hasn't shown much in the way of basic skills or techniques though.

Ino mind controlled the guy who mind controlled the Juubi and saved the alliance twice.  I think that beats Karen's one moment, but what Karen did was impressive.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> That invisibility Jutsu is quite something, eh?



I swear, not even sharingan can see that shit.



> top lel



Need we get into this again?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

It was kinda already established through Kabuto that Karin has a healing factor.

Although self-biting is a new trick.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Need we get into this again?



Nah, I think most people already understand that Itachi is a level above the four Edo Tensei Kage.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Nah, I think most people already understand that Itachi is a level above the four Edo Tensei Kage.



Having more people doesn't make them right. The itachifans are numerous but don't really understand his "level". 

Trollkage uses clam genjutsu. Itachi can't break it and won't be able to find him. Gets shot in the head suigetsu style, or executed like a bitch.

Raikage mows through Itachi. Itachi can't hurt him and susanoo isn't protecting him from the raikage's fingers.

Muu, jinton gg.

Gaara's dad uses gold sand and buries Itachi.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 5, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Karen now wins against P1 Sakura with chains restricted because she can self heal and has the durability to plow through multiple giant stab wounds.  She still hasn't shown much in the way of basic skills or techniques though.
> 
> Ino mind controlled the guy who mind controlled the Juubi and saved the alliance twice.  I think that beats Karen's one moment, but what Karen did was impressive.



Ino did more impressive things than that, actually. I don't think it matters how strong the person is who's being mind controlled by her. What's important is how strong his will is, so controlling Obito may be slightly impressive but not really the most impressive thing she has done by now. What Ino did wasn't as impressive as what Karin did, though. And I'm not just talking about the chains. Karin's sensor abilities are godly and were even said to put a Dojutsu to shame. She survived pretty much every attack that could have killed an average shinobi instantly thanks to her regeneration ability and she's capable of restoring other people's health regardless of how badly they're injured.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 5, 2014)

if she's going ballistic like she did in the last chapter, I don't see how he beats her other than amaterasu snipe.

Chakra constructs like Susanoo are useless against her, she's a sensor and can attack at long range so tsukuyomi's a no, and I highly doubt Itachi is evading chains that are so quick that they completely hold off the buddah statue's hundred arm assault so that Spiral Zetsu is forced to attack Karin himself. 

Luckily for itachi, amaterasu snipe kills her.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 5, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> if she's going ballistic like she did in the last chapter, I don't see how he beats her other than amaterasu snipe.
> 
> Chakra constructs like Susanoo are useless against her, she's a sensor and can attack at long range so tsukuyomi's a no, and I highly doubt Itachi is evading chains that are so quick that they completely hold off the buddah statue's hundred arm assault so that Spiral Zetsu is forced to attack Karin himself.
> 
> Luckily for itachi, amaterasu snipe kills her.



Didn't Karin "tank" Amaterasu already during the Killer bee fight? 

That said I always wondered whether it was due to plot shield how she resisted from being consumed by Amaterasu for so long (Obito with just a small flame on his shoulder had quickly his whole upper body part consumed by flames) or was it her Uzumaki life force somehow making it difficult for Amaterasu to consume her instantly?

Hmmm....


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Didn't Karin "tank" Amaterasu already during the Killer bee fight?
> 
> That said I always wondered whether it was due to plot shield how she resisted from being consumed by Amaterasu for so long (Obito with just a small flame on his shoulder had quickly his whole upper body part consumed by flames) or was it her Uzumaki life force somehow making it difficult for Amaterasu to consume her instantly?
> 
> Hmmm....


She 'tanked' it for less than a minute.  Unless Itachi is kind enough to put out the flames after he ignites her she burns and burns until she's no more.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 5, 2014)

Bansai said:


> Ino did more impressive things than that, actually. I don't think it matters how strong the person is who's being mind controlled by her. What's important is how strong his will is, so controlling Obito may be slightly impressive but not really the most impressive thing she has done by now. What Ino did wasn't as impressive as what Karin did, though. And I'm not just talking about the chains. Karin's sensor abilities are godly and were even said to put a Dojutsu to shame. She survived pretty much every attack that could have killed an average shinobi instantly thanks to her regeneration ability and she's capable of restoring other people's health regardless of how badly they're injured.



Karen was always great sensor and a health pick up, but those were her only two points.  Anything else she survived until last chapter was due to being treated or healed or saved by other people.  She survived a quickly extinguished ameterasu, but so did that random samurai Sasuke lit up.  She survived a chest stab, but Sakura healed her.  She survived Danzou's kick, but all he did was kick her.  Otherwise she wasn't directly hit with very much that would be considered lethal by shinobi standards, and seemed to require babysitting in the back rows of battle.  

Functionally speaking, current Ino, Inoichi, Hinata, Hiashi, ect can probably sense around as well or better than her.  Arguably the good byakugan are still better, because they can see things as more than chakra outlines, and wouldn't have difficulty telling if something was a dog or a person, like she did tracking the nin-dogs.  Ino detected Sasuke's death at the same time, or before Karen did, and she and Ino can telepathically link and transmit their thoughts and finding into other people's heads, instead of relying on slower verbal communication.  

Sakura, Tsunade, and Shizune can functionally heal as well as she can too.  Or at least, until last chapter, they could at lease heal a whole lot more, because Karen used to be able to be bitten once or twice before she ran too low on chakra.  They also possess far more medical knowledge, medicines, poisons, and other things.  For example, Sakura extracted Kankuro's poison after Sasori scratched him.  I don't know if a bite from Karen would have treated or made Kankuro's body remove the poison.  I also don't think Naruto would be alive right now if he bit Karen, because medical jutsu and healing aren't restoring his heart beat.  Sakura is having to do that manually, and I don't think Karen knows how to do that.  Organ regeneration is still invaluable even if limited though, because it's not something a shosen can do, so she had that in her favor forever.

It wasn't until now that she got anything to show durability and self-healing.  Karen's biggest assets prior to this chapter were that she could offer both great healing and great normal sensing, which is a niche no one else filled.  Who else offered that?  Shi has kinda lousy sensing, and normal shosen healing, but he has some genjutsu.  Ino has weak healing, but great sensing, and her mind jutsu.  The really good medics can't sense, and the really good sensors can't heal, but they all offer other stuff instead.  

But now Karen can tank and heal, and shoot Kushina type chains at people, which is cool.  I still don't think they're an anti-personnel attack, or are something a skilled ninja can't evade in a 1v1 encounter.  Like when Nagato blasted soul suckers out onto the battlefield with the mazo, it was fearsome.  But Hanzo shunshin'd off, and while the attack killed a lot of people on the field, a lot of fodders actually managed to avoid being touched and got away.  So it's still something I'd consider reserved for large targets, or large groups, whereby probably favors your chance of a successful hit.  Unless she shows they're heat seeking, or displays skilled control and manipulation of her chains, or we get some commentary on them indicating otherwise.  

So while I do think  the skills she had were great, they weren't the best of the best, or at least suffered their own unique set of drawbacks her contemporaries didn't, and she didn't have very many of them.  She also didn't have a decent general set of supplementary skills to go along with them, and that's probably why she isn't given much respect outside of healing and sensing, and maybe why people don't think her chains are going to save her in fights.  Also I think people take issue with her personality, but that's not something that's supposed to make too much of an impact in the BD, or at least it's not supposed to, and it sucks if it does.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> if she's going ballistic like she did in the last chapter, I don't see how he beats her other than amaterasu snipe.
> 
> Chakra constructs like Susanoo are useless against her, she's a sensor and can attack at long range so tsukuyomi's a no, and I highly doubt Itachi is evading chains that are so quick that they completely hold off the buddah statue's hundred arm assault so that Spiral Zetsu is forced to attack Karin himself.
> 
> Luckily for itachi, amaterasu snipe kills her.



>Implying Itachi even needs Amaterasu.

Shuriken spam or Taijutsu blitz, GG.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> >Implying Itachi even needs Amaterasu.
> 
> Shuriken spam or Taijutsu blitz, GG.


if he even thinks about doing that he gets shanked and then sliced and diced for the very reasons listed in the post you quoted.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 5, 2014)

How can anyone debate for Karin? She got blitzed by a weakened Danzo and one-shotted. You could give her Buddha and Hiraishin and Itachi still blitzes her and one-shots assuming the distance isn't astronomical. Abilities mean jackshit if your reactions aren't even enough to avoid an old man in CQC let alone a shinobi known for his Shunshin, has a 5 in speed and kept up with Perfect Jinns and Sages.


----------



## Dominus (Feb 5, 2014)

[sp=Karin steps on him, Itachi dies]
[/sp]


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2014)

Ends in sex.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Feb 5, 2014)

She was not able to react to Danzo's average kick............


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> if he even thinks about doing that he gets shanked and then sliced and diced for the very reasons listed in the post you quoted.



Hilarious, but no.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Feb 5, 2014)

She doesn't have quite the control of her powers to yet tussle with Itachi, but the potential to be stronger is there


----------



## Psp123789 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol why every single time some random fucker gets a new feat they are pitted against Itachi?


----------



## Jad (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin was using her chains to randomly attack those arms that were coming down and punching her, eventually one of those punches would have clipped her. This is exemplified by the fact Spiral Zetsu ended up doing it himself. Hell, I don't even think those arms are aiming at anything particular, just punching whatever is close to it.

Itachi does what Spiral Zetsu did, and then when she starts healing, he comes at her properly. Anyone worth their salt could beat Karin.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 6, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Karen was always great sensor and a health pick up, but those were her only two points.  Anything else she survived until last chapter was due to being treated or healed or saved by other people.  She survived a quickly extinguished ameterasu, but so did that random samurai Sasuke lit up.  She survived a chest stab, but Sakura healed her.  She survived Danzou's kick, but all he did was kick her.  Otherwise she wasn't directly hit with very much that would be considered lethal by shinobi standards, and seemed to require babysitting in the back rows of battle.



I don't agree with that. Jugo thought Karin is already dead because the Amaterasu should have killed her after so many seconds. She wasn't healed by anyone there either,yet she was the first one to recover completely. 
She was healed by Sakura only once and that was when she was out of chakra.The masked man stabbed her just like Sasuke did, and Karin didn't even flinch because she had enough chakra to heal herself. 



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Functionally speaking, current Ino, Inoichi, Hinata, Hiashi, ect can probably sense around as well or better than her.  Arguably the good byakugan are still better, because they can see things as more than chakra outlines, and wouldn't have difficulty telling if something was a dog or a person, like she did tracking the nin-dogs.  Ino detected Sasuke's death at the same time, or before Karen did, and she and Ino can telepathically link and transmit their thoughts and finding into other people's heads, instead of relying on slower verbal communication.



I can assure you that none of these people's sensor abilities are even on the same level as Karin's. Even the Byakugan has a range of only 0.8 km, while in the databook it was stated that Karin's sensor ability works for dozens of kilometers. Also Karin has sensor abilities that no character has shown as of yet. By sensing other people's chakra, she can tell who these people are, what species they are, what jutsu they're using and whether they're lying or not. And as if that wasn't enough, she can just make it impossible for other sensor types to sense her. Regular sensor types like Ino or even the Hyuugas could never keep up with that. 

Just take a look at these two databook entries:

*Spoiler*: __ 












The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Sakura, Tsunade, and Shizune can functionally heal as well as she can too.  Or at least, until last chapter, they could at lease heal a whole lot more, because Karen used to be able to be bitten once or twice before she ran too low on chakra.  They also possess far more medical knowledge, medicines, poisons, and other things.  For example, Sakura extracted Kankuro's poison after Sasori scratched him.  I don't know if a bite from Karen would have treated or made Kankuro's body remove the poison.  I also don't think Naruto would be alive right now if he bit Karen, because medical jutsu and healing aren't restoring his heart beat.  Sakura is having to do that manually, and I don't think Karen knows how to do that.  Organ regeneration is still invaluable even if limited though, because it's not something a shosen can do, so she had that in her favor forever.


How do you want to know that Karin has less knowledge about medical stuff than the others? She was Kabuto's comrade, so it's very likely that she's a medical expert as well. Unless it can be proven that she can't do such a thing, there is no reason to assume that this is actually the case. As of yet, Karin faced no medical problem she didn't solve. And the thing about Tsunade's and Sakura's jutsus (except for Byakogou and Katsuyu) is that they can't cure vital points, as Ino has proven when she failed to heal Asuma with the same jutsu. In addition Karin's jutsu doesn't just restore other people's health but also their chakra.  



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> It wasn't until now that she got anything to show durability and self-healing.  Karen's biggest assets prior to this chapter were that she could offer both great healing and great normal sensing, which is a niche no one else filled.  Who else offered that?  Shi has kinda lousy sensing, and normal shosen healing, but he has some genjutsu.  Ino has weak healing, but great sensing, and her mind jutsu.  The really good medics can't sense, and the really good sensors can't heal, but they all offer other stuff instead.
> But now Karen can tank and heal, and shoot Kushina type chains at people, which is cool.  I still don't think they're an anti-personnel attack, or are something a skilled ninja can't evade in a 1v1 encounter.  Like when Nagato blasted soul suckers out onto the battlefield with the mazo, it was fearsome.  But Hanzo shunshin'd off, and while the attack killed a lot of people on the field, a lot of fodders actually managed to avoid being touched and got away.  So it's still something I'd consider reserved for large targets, or large groups, whereby probably favors your chance of a successful hit.  Unless she shows they're heat seeking, or displays skilled control and manipulation of her chains, or we get some commentary on them indicating otherwise.
> 
> So while I do think  the skills she had were great, they weren't the best of the best, or at least suffered their own unique set of drawbacks her contemporaries didn't, and she didn't have very many of them.  She also didn't have a decent general set of supplementary skills to go along with them, and that's probably why she isn't given much respect outside of healing and sensing, and maybe why people don't think her chains are going to save her in fights.  Also I think people take issue with her personality, but that's not something that's supposed to make too much of an impact in the BD, or at least it's not supposed to, and it sucks if it does.


Her personality does have a huge impact on that, you can take my word for it. Some people mistake the BD for a popularity contest for characters. But Karin didn't really lack any skills. Her chains are surely not the best of the best, but they are useful in combat and she doesn't lack any other abilities either. She has some close combat skills as we have seen in her first scene in the manga (where she knocked that other warden out), she never had a problem keeping up with others in matter of speed and it looked like she used the chains properly. She passed through Madara's attack, which was the point of using the chains and she did it. People automatically assume that she can't control the chains, although there's absolutely no reasom to assume that. Don't get me wrong, I strongly agree with you, but I really think that it's the hate for Karin that makes people refuse to acknowledge whatever she does.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> She doesn't have quite the control of her powers to yet tussle with Itachi, but the potential to be stronger is there



Even if she would live 1000 years she would never be more powerful than Itachi. She got defeated by a casual _kick_.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 6, 2014)

She was fatally stabbed and didn't even flinch in the last chapter and the only argument you can think of is that she was defeated by a kick? Hell, she wasn't even defeated. She stood up immediately after the kick.


----------



## Kai (Feb 6, 2014)

Karin has commendable enough healing to survive Itachi's kicks and kunai damage.

Unfortunately for her, Itachi can drop her without any bloodshed.


----------



## Danzio (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2014)

Bansai said:


> She was fatally stabbed and didn't even flinch in the last chapter


She saw it coming and was ready. Itachi blitzes and cracks her skull with a kick.


> and the only argument you can think of is that she was defeated by a kick? Hell, she wasn't even defeated. She stood up immediately after the kick.


She pretty much was out of the game. Itachi can just throw a Kunai to her brain or whatever. The point is that Itachi stomps.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 6, 2014)

saikyou said:


> She saw it coming and was ready. Itachi blitzes and cracks her skull with a kick.
> 
> She pretty much was out of the game. Itachi can just throw a Kunai to her brain or whatever. The point is that Itachi stomps.



I already said that I know he wins this, but oh man, you aren't actually trying to look at facts, are you?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2014)

what            .


----------



## Jagger (Feb 6, 2014)

Are people fucking serious? Are you all dense as rocks?

Karin's entire moveset consists in two things: Her medical skills and her new-developed Uzumaki chains. Obviously, since the latter is her only offensive skills, he will rush ahead and use them to restrain Itachi as escaping from him wouldn't do any good.

Depending on the distance, Itachi may or not escape from them. Even if he doesn't feel like doing it, he can safely activate Susano'O, thus, protecting him from the possible impact. Now, whether his jutsu is capable of releasing itself like it did against Orochimaru's Giant hydra or not, that's another thing.

However, Karin is defendless. She lacks defensive jutsu such as Susano'O, clones, etc. She's open for a counterattack coming from Itachi's Amaterasu (she's too slow anyway tod dodge as she doesn't even have one single feat that tells us she's fast enough) and, from there, the outcome is already decided.

Karin can't fight Itachi, heal herself and bear the pain from the black flames all at the same time because it'd require an insane durability, akin to the Beastkage's (due his Lighting armor).

Before any of you come out and point out the fact Sasuke's flames didn't kill Karin, you need to remember two things: 

1) Sasuke turned off the flames. We don't know what would have happened if he didn't. Most likely scenario? She'd be reduced to ashes (the flames already went through her clothes.

2) Itachi's MS =/= Sasuke's. The former's Amaterasu put down Nagato's cerberus, the same kind of summon that took Naruto's FRS with little damage.

tl;dr Itachi destroys her.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Karin's defense would be wrapping the chains around herself as a shield.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 6, 2014)

> =Jagger;49750074]Are people fucking serious? Are you all dense as rocks?
> 
> Karin's entire moveset consists in two things: Her medical skills and her new-developed Uzumaki chains. Obviously, since the latter is her only offensive skills, he will rush ahead and use them to restrain Itachi as escaping from him wouldn't do any good.



1- She has sensing skills as well.
- the chains can be used from a far distance. 


> Depending on the distance, Itachi may or not escape from them. Even if he doesn't feel like doing it, he can safely activate Susano'O, thus, protecting him from the possible impact. Now, whether his jutsu is capable of releasing itself like it did against Orochimaru's Giant hydra or not, that's another thing.


Susanoo > Buddha? 
Also, the chain can be used from under the ground. 


> However, Karin is defendless. She lacks defensive jutsu such as Susano'O, clones, etc. She's open for a counterattack coming from Itachi's Amaterasu (she's too slow anyway tod dodge as she doesn't even have one single feat that tells us she's fast enough) and, from there, the outcome is already decided.


1- The Chain can use a barrier. 
2- She already survived the lolAatersu.  + She can sense it before itachi use it. 


> Karin can't fight Itachi, heal herself and bear the pain from the black flames all at the same time because it'd require an insane durability, akin to the Beastkage's (due his Lighting armor).
> 
> Before any of you come out and point out the fact Sasuke's flames didn't kill Karin, you need to remember two things:
> 
> ...



Sasuke's flame > Itachi's. That was stated by C in the Gokage arc. 

I was surprised that an itachi's fan started this thread. 
but, yeah, Karin still does not have enough feats to destroy itachi.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2014)

^ Sasuke only has better control over the flames, pal.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 6, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Are people fucking serious? Are you all dense as rocks?
> 
> Karin's entire moveset consists in two things: Her medical skills and her new-developed Uzumaki chains. Obviously, since the latter is her only offensive skills, he will rush ahead and use them to restrain Itachi as escaping from him wouldn't do any good.
> 
> ...



I like how you just completely take it for granted that Itachi will need Susano'o and Amaterasu or even MS at all to beat Karin, as opposed to just blitzing and kicking her lungs out through her back.

Itachi's not a massive wooden Buddha with zero maneuverability, so hell if Karin is even touching him with those chains.



Turrin said:


> Karin's defense would be wrapping the chains around herself as a shield.



At which point, Itachi decides to pinball her between Susano'o hands until he gets bored and punches her into the next timezone.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 6, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I like how you just completely take it for granted that Itachi will need Susano'o and Amaterasu or even MS at all to beat Karin, as opposed to just blitzing and *kicking her lungs out through her back*.



I don't believe he has any strength feats close to that. And she just had almost all her organs impaled and healed from it. He's going to need MS to put her down.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> I don't believe he has any strength feats close to that.


Itachi kicked Sasuke several meters across the motel hallway into a wall and made him bleed internally with casual punches/kicks. Yes, most Shinobis could do that to Sasuke, but even part 1 Sauce has better physical stats than Karin does.



> And she just had almost all her organs impaled and healed from it. He's going to need MS to put her down.



She saw the attack coming and was ready to heal herself. Way different from suddenly getting your ribs and lungs crushed. As she struggles to breathe Itachi finishes her off.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 6, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Itachi kicked Sasuke several meters across the motel hallway into a wall and made him bleed internally with casual punches/kicks. Yes, most Shinobis could do that to Sasuke, but even part 1 Sauce has better physical stats than Karin does.



Kicking someone's lungs out of their body>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>making them bleed internally. You're telling me Itachi is stronger than THIS. LOLOLOL



> She saw the attack coming and was ready to heal herself. Way different from suddenly getting your ribs and lungs crushed. As she struggles to breathe Itachi finishes her off.



No she wasn't. And even IF she was, she wasn't, she still healed from it. Something she could do to ANYTHING Itachi does.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 6, 2014)

Itachi runs up to Karin, dodges the chains and kicks her between the legs. Match over.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I like how you just completely take it for granted that Itachi will need Susano'o and Amaterasu or even MS at all to beat Karin, as opposed to just blitzing and kicking her lungs out through her back.
> 
> Itachi's not a massive wooden Buddha with zero maneuverability, so hell if Karin is even touching him with those chains.


That is another point to consider. But I just wanted to cover all the basis regarding Amaterasu, Genjutsu, Susano'O, why her chains are pretty much useless against targets that are not the size of Bijuus.

But yes, Itachi can easily defeat Karin. I don't like the way this fanbase always over-exaggerates a character's new terms and believe they can curbstomp the old ones.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Jagger said:


> That is another point to consider. But I just wanted to cover all the basis regarding Amaterasu, Genjutsu, Susano'O, why her chains are pretty much useless against targets that are not the size of Bijuus.
> 
> But yes, Itachi can easily defeat Karin. I don't like the way this fanbase always over-exaggerates a character's new terms and believe they can curbstomp the old ones.



Realistically itachi has been an old character since part 1 of the series yet he was still considered the strongest for many arcs after his appearance. It's just that we've gotten to point in the manga where anything new is going to be of a ridiculous level due to powerscaling. Not saying Karin can beat itachi, but that is why even a character like Karin is now pulling out abilities that would give itachi problems, rather than the fans overhyping her


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 7, 2014)

Lets wait for the Uzumaki power to be fleshed out.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 7, 2014)

Jagger said:


> That is another point to consider. But I just wanted to cover all the basis regarding Amaterasu, Genjutsu, Susano'O, why her chains are pretty much useless against targets that are not the size of Bijuus.
> 
> But yes, Itachi can easily defeat Karin. I don't like the way this fanbase always over-exaggerates a character's new terms and believe they can curbstomp the old ones.


Stop crying dude.

The chains clearly blitzed a buddha statue and destroyed it, when Ei, Hiruzen, Tsunade, Onoki, Mei, Sakura, Mifune, the Konoha 11 and a supporting army could not. It blitzed an individual who was assraping an army full of kage-level opponents. She survived a direct body gouging Mokuton split without even flinching in pain. 

No one is over exaggerating anything. You're one of many fanboys on this thread who won't acknowledge a clear canon power boost in Karin's abilities. Dudes are on here talking about skull crushing kicks and single kunai throws putting down Karin. Those points are blatant fanboyism, that would never, in a million years, kill Karin. 

The chains are faster than Itachi, they blitzed the statue, they blitzed Spiral Zetsu, and Kushina blitzed Kurama with them on two separate occasions chaining his ass down. They are stronger than everyone of his attacks except for Amaterasu. 

It's clear that Sick Itachi's only chance in defeating her is Amaterasu. Genjutsu won't work, she's one of the most skilled sensors in the manga, and she won't make ocular contact. Susano will be chained down and arguably ripped through, making it useless. Thus his only option is to blast the flames.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 7, 2014)

Why can't Itachi do this?

I mean 5 in speed, Sharingan and a Shunshin capable of pressuring and nigh-blitzing B is a bit faster then Danzo.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 7, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Stop crying dude.






> The chains clearly blitzed a buddha statue and destroyed it, when Ei, Hiruzen, Tsunade, Onoki, Mei, Sakura, Mifune, the Konoha 11 and a supporting army could not. It blitzed an individual who was assraping an army full of kage-level opponents. She survived a direct body gouging Mokuton split without even flinching in pain.


The chains blitzed a giant statue that was never shown to be particulary fast in the first place? Well, that's nice. Besides, she didn't blizt the statue. Spiral Zetsu saw her coming and attacked her, now that her chains were powerful enough to break through it. 

In fact, I'm even wondering why Onoki didn't even try to use Jinton in the first place? It has been shown before to destroy even through Susano'O, so why not through wood? It doesn't make sense and you can't even defend that aspect here when the statue can't defend itself from an attack like that.



> No one is over exaggerating anything. You're one of many fanboys on this thread who won't acknowledge a clear canon power boost in Karin's abilities. Dudes are on here talking about skull crushing kicks and single kunai throws putting down Karin. Those points are blatant fanboyism, that would never, in a million years, kill Karin.


People are, though. Karin can't defeat Itachi. Karin's new skill mainly works for giant targets such as the giant statue that relies on brute strength or the Bijuu. Small targets are harder to hit. An example of that is when Naruto deactivated his chakra cloak and escaped from the grap of Madara's Wooden Dragon.

The situation is kind similar. Also, just because Karin has regenerative skills doesn't mean she can't die from a clean hit in the skull. The way Tobi stabbed her chest allowed her to heal and survive. 

For example, if you were to stab me in the stomach right now, there are chances I might survive the attack. However, if you stab me in the head, I will die quickly. The same applies here.



> The chains are faster than Itachi, they blitzed the statue, they blitzed Spiral Zetsu, and Kushina blitzed Kurama with them on two separate occasions chaining his ass down. They are stronger than everyone of his attacks except for Amaterasu.


How do you know the chains are faster than Itachi? Hell, blitzing a giant monster when you're such a small target by using a jutsu that specifically exists in the first place for restraining, a task that is easier with giants rather than dwarfs (about your Kushina/Kurama example).



> It's clear that Sick Itachi's only chance in defeating her is Amaterasu. Genjutsu won't work, she's one of the most skilled sensors in the manga, and she won't make ocular contact. Susano will be chained down and arguably ripped through, making it useless. Thus his only option is to blast the flames.


Why can't Genjutsu work? Does she possesses some kind of Bijuu inside of her that will allow her to break from the genjutsu? Or has she ever shown any kind of feats when it comes to breaking them by herself?


And to answer your original question, yes, I'm a fanboy....Of logic. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



bad joke, I know.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 8, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> I don't believe he has any strength feats close to that.



It was hyperbole. But he definitely incapacitates/badly injures her with one hit.



> And she just had almost all her organs impaled and healed from it. He's going to need MS to put her down.



He's gonna need his bare hands to restrain her so she can't bite herself. Then he can do as he pleases.



DaVizWiz said:


> Stop crying dude.
> 
> The chains clearly blitzed a buddha statue and destroyed it, when Ei, Hiruzen, Tsunade, Onoki, Mei, Sakura, Mifune, the Konoha 11 and a supporting army could not. It blitzed an individual who was assraping an army full of kage-level opponents.



The Kage and all the other shinobi were exhausted; this was stated, and it was explained as the reason that only Edo Hiruzen could fight the damn thing. And Hiruzen's speed is shit.

If you legitimately think Karin is faster than the Raikage, then you're out of your mind.



> She survived a direct body gouging Mokuton split without even flinching in pain.
> 
> No one is over exaggerating anything. You're one of many fanboys on this thread who won't acknowledge a clear canon power boost in Karin's abilities. Dudes are on here talking about skull crushing kicks and single kunai throws putting down Karin. Those points are blatant fanboyism, that would never, in a million years, kill Karin.



I guess that makes Danzou a fanboy.



> The chains are faster than Itachi, they blitzed the statue, they blitzed Spiral Zetsu, and Kushina blitzed Kurama with them on two separate occasions chaining his ass down. They are stronger than everyone of his attacks except for Amaterasu.



1. Kushina restrained the Kyuubi by surprise when it wasn't looking, every single time.

2. The Buddha statue and the Kyuubi are both massive targets.

3. Spiral Zetsu wasn't even touched.



> It's clear that Sick Itachi's only chance in defeating her is Amaterasu.



Itachi could beat Karin with just Taijutsu.

One blow. All it takes.



> Genjutsu won't work, she's one of the most skilled sensors in the manga, and she won't make ocular contact.



Karin closes her eyes to fight by chakra sensing and Itachi fills her face with shuriken that have no chakra in them. GG.



> Susano will be chained down and arguably ripped through, making it useless. Thus his only option is to blast the flames.



Susano'o isn't getting ripped through. 

The chains' only feat is is ripping through the Mokuton Buddha that A chopped through with his bare hand, which puts it decisively below the durability of a complete Susano'o.



Ersatz said:


> Why can't Itachi do this?



Itachi can very easily do that.



> I mean 5 in speed, Sharingan and a Shunshin capable of pressuring and nigh-blitzing B is a bit faster then Danzo.



More than "a bit."


----------



## Ghost (Feb 8, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Kicking someone's lungs out of their body>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>making them bleed internally. You're telling me Itachi is stronger than THIS. LOLOLOL


Do you know how to read? Itachi made someone who is much more physically capable internally bleed with punches and kicks that had no real effort in them. Karin takes even worse beating that Sasuke received. And yes, Itachi could easily kick a guy through a thin stone wall. Doesn't mean he has stronger body than Guy has.




> No she wasn't. And even IF she was, she wasn't, she still healed from it. Something she could do to ANYTHING Itachi does.


Pretty sure she is looking right at approaching Zetsu.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> It was hyperbole. But he definitely incapacitates/badly injures her with one hit.



No, he doesn't. He's not strong psychically. Part one Sasuke took a good beating from him. There's no reason Karin, a healer no less, won't be able to.



> He's gonna need his bare hands to restrain her so she can't bite herself. Then he can do as he pleases.



You're a sick man Niku .



saikyou said:


> Do you know how to read? Itachi made someone who is much more physically capable internally bleed with punches and kicks that had no real effort in them. Karin takes even worse beating that Sasuke received. And yes, Itachi could easily kick a guy through a thin stone wall. Doesn't mean he has stronger body than Guy has.



THIN? It was damn near 2 FUCKING FEET thick. Itachi could NEVER EVER AND I MEAN FUCKING NEVER do that. And Sasuke's durability in part 1 isn't over Karin's.



> Pretty sure she is looking right at approaching Zetsu.



But she wasn't healing until after she was hit.


----------

